# Greg Kovacs Dies at Age 44



## Arnold (Nov 25, 2013)

*Greg Kovacs Dies at Age 44*
Monday, 25 November 2013 13:10 
_by SallyAnne _

*Greg Kovacs 23Canadian Bodybuilder Greg Kovaks died today of heart failure at the age of 44.  "The Strongest Bodybuilder Alive" won his procard at the Canadian Nationals in 1996.*







From Muscle Insider:

"During the late ?90s, Greg Kovacs dominated the size and strength side of pro bodybuilding. With an off-season weight of 420 pounds, Greg towered over his competition, packing more mass on his frame than anyone in the history of bodybuilding. Greg?s arms measured over 25 inches, his chest 70 inches, and his legs a colossal 35 inches. Like his gargantuan size, Greg?s power was also unmatched. With a 700-pound bench press (for 2 reps), a 500-pound shoulder press, a 500-pound bent-over row, and a 2,025-pound leg press, Greg is still regarded as the strongest pro bodybuilder of all time! Throughout his career, Greg has lectured on sports nutrition and strength training to thousands of athletes all over the world, holding seminars in Hawaii, Australia, Spain, England, Greece, Germany, and Russia. Realizing his genetics made him more suited for size and power than symmetry and shape, Greg retired from competitive bodybuilding in 2005 to start his own business and coach competitive athletes."

Greg was a columnist at Muscle Insider and at Rx Muscle  - The Kovacian:  The Kovacian


----------



## Gibbz (Nov 25, 2013)

Sad


----------



## MrMuscles777 (Nov 25, 2013)

I met him in the 90's when Muscle tech first came out, he was massive!! A gentle giant who will be sadly missed...first Nasser now his friend Greg.R.I.P.


----------



## blergs. (Nov 26, 2013)

This is very sad


----------



## IronAddict (Nov 26, 2013)

That's terrible, 44 is way too young.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 26, 2013)

the begining of the 90s mega dosers are starting to pass.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Nov 26, 2013)

weighed 420 lbs in the off season. that's a lot on the heart!

RIP


----------

